
Organice – Using Org mode from a smartphone or browser [video] - preek
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aQKc0hcFXCk
======
preek
This is one of two lightning talks I was holding at EmacsConf 2019[1].

By now, organice has naturally evolved even further - for example it features
WebDAV support. With that, organice can potentially be used with a multitude
of synchronization backends: Client/Server services ownCloud, Nextcloud and
Seafile, but also self hosted dedicated WebDAV servers like Apache or Nginx.

1\. [https://emacsconf.org/2019/schedule](https://emacsconf.org/2019/schedule)

~~~
brudgers
As an org-mode user, it looks like a great project. The Youtube video might
benefit from editing. The first four minutes don't tell me much about the
product, what it does, and why someone should care.

When something is awesome, or just useful, the maker's credentials don't
matter very much. For users, the license is mostly irrelevant (philosophical
commitments aside). Installation instructions are less important than helping
users decide whether the product is worth installing.

Put things in a hierarchy. First tell people what it is and what it can do.
Link to download information. On the download page, link to more information
about yourself. Make it easy for people to decide not to use it...most people
don't use org-mode and that's ok, I guess.

~~~
preek
Thank you for the feedback. The video is of a lightning talk for EmacsConf and
specifically tailored to this audience.

For a general introduction, I'd choose your way, of course(;

------
Groxx
Tho I'll give this one a try too, I've been using Orgzly a fair bit and am
mostly happy:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.orgzly](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.orgzly)

I haven't been able to find much else that supports org mode, except for
emacs... which seems ridiculous, as a non-emacs-user. What is it that makes
this one of the apparently-most-loved features, but so incredibly poorly
supported externally?

~~~
gonewest
I'd assume what makes alternate ports rare is the fact that the entire
implementation is in elisp. So any alternate implementation has to start by
finding (or implementing) a parser with good compatibility and
maintainability.

~~~
Spivak
Orgzly does it well enough for simple cases but if you try to use it for much
more than a basic notes/reminder system you’ll run up against limitations
_fast_ since a lot of useful behavior like complex date formats leverage the
elisp hole to work.

~~~
Groxx
Out of curiosity: have an example? I've only used relatively-simple formats in
queries, never in todos, haven't hit any issues yet.

Seems like it'd probably be a parser limitation or something tho? Or are some
of the formats lisp-code-like and need to be executed?

------
goblin89
For those on iOS, I can thoroughly recommend the beorg app for using emacs org
mode on the go. It integrates nicely into the OS, offering sync via iCloud
Drive (Dropbox and others too, though I don’t use that) and showing
notifications for deadlines or scheduled items.

It doesn’t treat org-drill items specially and shows notifications when review
is due, which is a mixed bag but not too annoying for me yet.

My only minor gripe with beorg is that on save it loses blank lines between
items, which I tend to add in desktop emacs for readability. I believe the
author would have to rewrite the app with something like concrete or lossless
syntax trees to avoid this.

~~~
preek
For those curious, here's a comparison of organice and Beorg:
[https://github.com/200ok-ch/organice/#beorg](https://github.com/200ok-
ch/organice/#beorg)

------
vyuh
Github: [https://github.com/200ok-ch/organice](https://github.com/200ok-
ch/organice)

Web Browser App:
[https://organice.200ok.ch/sample](https://organice.200ok.ch/sample)

------
onemoresoop
This is fantastic. I was just looking at org mode the other day and am
planning to start using it. Now with organice, I'll ramp up the effort to
adopt orgmode. This is fantastic, snappy and simple. The arrow buttons are a
great idea too.

------
insufferablejak
I'm wondering why this looks exactly like [https://org-web.org/](https://org-
web.org/) Is there some implementation of an org mode front-end that both use?

~~~
Groxx
Wow, yea, that's nearly identical.

Main authors for both repos are the two repo-owners tho, so there's some kind
of collab going on in any case: [https://github.com/DanielDe/org-
web/graphs/contributors](https://github.com/DanielDe/org-
web/graphs/contributors) vs [https://github.com/200ok-
ch/organice/graphs/contributors](https://github.com/200ok-
ch/organice/graphs/contributors) (and munen is the CEO of 200ok)

------
marcosdumay
Does the project have a homepage?

If I search for "organice android app" on DDG, it throws back links to organic
chemistry apps. If I try it on Google, I get pages about organizing the
android's screen.

~~~
preek
It does have a homepage:
[https://organice.200ok.ch/](https://organice.200ok.ch/)

------
taude
Hey, this is pretty cool. Just checking it out. It would be nice if you didn't
need to request Full Dropbox permission to only a specific folder or
something. I think DropBox supports that these days. This way we don't have to
give you cart-blanche to everything. Thanks.

Edited: too many spelling and grammar errors at first pass.

~~~
preek
Hi taude, OP here.

You're not giving us carte-blance to anything. organice is a front-end only
application. You're only connecting your browser to your dropbox. There's no
back-end, no data is stored on our account and we don't have analytics.

~~~
taude
OK, makes sense, I think? But....

When connecting to DropBox, though, I am prompted from Dropbox with: "organice
would like access to the files and folders in your Dropbox. Learn more"

And going to DropBox readme on the topic: [https://help.dropbox.com/installs-
integrations/third-party/t...](https://help.dropbox.com/installs-
integrations/third-party/third-party-apps), it talks about the different
access scopes: select access, app folder, full access....

~~~
preek
Yes, _your_ Browser Running organice will have full access to your Dropbox.
Nobody but you has access to your browser.

------
RMPR
I wanted to try the mobile counterpart of the app but I'm not able to find it
on F-Droid, do you plan to release it there ?

------
burtonator
God.. you guys just love org-mode! Every time I get Polar on hacker news I get
another batch of request referencing org-mode. :)

